# Hydrometer reading 0 brix but still fermenting



## nicklausjames (Nov 9, 2014)

My hydrometer is virtually swallowed by the juice when I try to read the brix. It is reading well below zero but the juice seems to still be fermenting. It is releasing co2 rather vigorously. Not sure what I should do, just let it continue until there is no more activity?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 9, 2014)

nicklausjames said:


> My hydrometer is virtually swallowed by the juice when I try to read the brix. It is reading well below zero but the juice seems to still be fermenting. It is releasing co2 rather vigorously. Not sure what I should do, just let it continue until there is no more activity?



Releasing CO2 is releasing CO2 not necessarily continued fermentation. It sounds like your sg is about .990, so fermentation is finished.

Has the temperature of the wine increased recently? Because warmer wines release CO2 more readily.

Steve


----------



## seth8530 (Nov 9, 2014)

You can ferment under 0 brix as read by a hydrometer.. However, keep in mind if this is happening, your brix are really not below 0.


----------



## nicklausjames (Nov 9, 2014)

Not really I kept it in the garage and am in ny, so pretty cool. So you think it is done fermenting?


----------



## richmke (Nov 9, 2014)

If it is in a pail, rack to a carboy. If it is in the carboy, take SG readings with your hydrometer. When it is unchanged for a few days, then you can stabilize.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 9, 2014)

Follow rich and seth - 
Both very good advice !


----------



## spaniel (Nov 15, 2014)

You can get down to .990 or so because the alcohol that is now in the wine is less dense than water, so the wine (water+alcohol) is less dense than water (1.000).


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 15, 2014)

once you reach 1.000 or below it is most likely just degassing on its own. also check the instructions with the hydrometer for temp conversion, but if its cool you prob. dont have to. if all is correct, time to age it!


----------

